# Holiday collections are online now



## ritchieramone (Oct 31, 2008)

They're in a 'secret' part of the UK website at the moment which you can get to by clicking here.

The code HOLIDAYVIP gives free shipping (expires 3 November).

Oddly, I only bought Danger Zone. I don't know what's wrong with me!


----------



## Luceuk (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks. I haven't bought much lately so got the Fashion eye kit, Eye brushes and two dazzleglasses.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Oct 31, 2008)

No discount for staff on these sexy babies...


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Nov 1, 2008)

I have just bought a car so can't really justify buying any of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I would LOVE an eye palette


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 1, 2008)

thank you!!!! i shouldnt be spending ANY money at the moment but i cant resist mac!!!!!!!!!!!! espec dazzleglasses!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 1, 2008)

cool, i won't be buying anything until monday though... i want the smokey eye pallette, date night dazzleglass, face brush set, and the rose lips set.  i did want danger zone but only wanted it for the red and to be honest i doubt i'd use it enough to warrant getting it... i do have accent red pigment but not sure how close to danger zone in colour that is...


----------



## LP_x (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh good lordy. please please please please pleaaaaaaaaaase don't sell out of any of the things I want because I can't buy them until 26th Nov


----------



## QueenEmB (Nov 1, 2008)

where is pomposity lipstick??


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 1, 2008)

They are online here at the douglas store, too but the links in the navigation aren't working. 
I will go to my local store on monday to pick up the items that I want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The most important thing sure is stark naked!


----------



## LP_x (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QueenEmB* 

 
_where is pomposity lipstick??_

 
I wondered that, but I think when it's officially released, it'll be there. I hope it doesn't come online until Nov 26th


----------



## Wintertulip (Nov 1, 2008)

I only ended up buying Stark Naked, but I might pick up the Rose lips set later. I really haven't bought a lot from the recent collections at all...


----------



## Luceuk (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wintertulip* 

 
_I only ended up buying Stark Naked, but I might pick up the Rose lips set later. I really haven't bought a lot from the recent collections at all..._

 
I haven't either, I've bought the MSF's and then stuff from the perm line till this one.


----------



## nunu (Nov 2, 2008)

Is it just me or are the Little Darlings not up yet?


----------



## Susanne (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Is it just me or are the Little Darlings not up yet?_

 
  The Little Darling sets will come out at the beginning of December


----------



## LP_x (Nov 2, 2008)

Do you think any of this will sell out? I'm really worried about not getting what I want.


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LP_x* 

 
_Do you think any of this will sell out? I'm really worried about not getting what I want._

 
i hope not! i get paid on thursday argh!


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 2, 2008)

am i being dumb? in the exclusives bit, 5 basic brush set is £34, but in adoring carmine the same set is £40?


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 3, 2008)

i dont think it will sell out any time soon, its not up properly yet and not much sells out on the website anyway. i only bought a baby sparks dazzleglass, gonna get more after payday


----------



## LP_x (Nov 3, 2008)

And the £34 set says it has black glossy handles, but the picture shows red. I don't get it.

I don't get paid until Nov 26th!!! How frustrating


----------



## ritchieramone (Nov 3, 2008)

I received the holiday mailer today and the Little Darlings sets are included in it - the date given for all the collections is 6 November so I don't know why they're not online if they really are about to appear in stores.


----------



## speedygirl247 (Nov 3, 2008)

they are red,  here is my set - basic brushes.




And dont forget to get your tickets for the carnaby street 20% off evening,  its on again on 27th November and the Mac store is part of it again.


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *speedygirl247* 

 
_they are red,  here is my set - basic brushes.




And dont forget to get your tickets for the carnaby street 20% off evening,  its on again on 27th November and the Mac store is part of it again._

 
Oh thank you for that!! I couldn't remember when the date was at all!! Now I have to debate whether now to save my money for then & risk it being sold out, or just buy when it comes out!


----------



## speedygirl247 (Nov 3, 2008)

You should be ok,  as long as you get there prompt for 5.00pm.  From what I remember last year,  the holiday palettes went to the cco's quite quickly after xmas and some stores still have a few things still there now form last years holiday collection.  I know Bicester still had some 6 weeks ago from 07.


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *speedygirl247* 

 
_You should be ok,  as long as you get there prompt for 5.00pm.  From what I remember last year,  the holiday palettes went to the cco's quite quickly after xmas and some stores still have a few things still there now form last years holiday collection.  I know Bicester still had some 6 weeks ago from 07._

 
yeah i was thinking that too. when i last went to portsmouth they had so much of the stuff!!!


----------



## shmooby (Nov 4, 2008)

whoops! got a bit excited and used my joint account card to purCHASE 2 dazzle glasses... Oh how I love them!... Maybe he wont notice if I put the cash straight back in tomorrow morning
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





DAZZLENESS!!!


----------



## amy_forster (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *speedygirl247* 

 
_And dont forget to get your tickets for the carnaby street 20% off evening,  its on again on 27th November and the Mac store is part of it again._

 
How do you get tickets for this? I've never heard about it. And can you use the 20% on top of pro card discount? Or is that just greedy?!?


----------



## makeupmadb (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_am i being dumb? in the exclusives bit, 5 basic brush set is £34, but in adoring carmine the same set is £40?_

 
I would think it's because the £40 set comes with cases and the £34 set comes with the canister.


----------



## QueenEmB (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LP_x* 

 
_I wondered that, but I think when it's officially released, it'll be there. I hope it doesn't come online until Nov 26th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Still not there - I picked it up on Ebay though


----------



## Eleanor (Nov 5, 2008)

I was going to make an order yesterday online but i really wanted Petticoat an now it is gone and sold out at my store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I have ordered the brush set from the US but i'll probably get Love Alert Dazzleglass and Stark Naked BPB.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 5, 2008)

yeah i wanted to buy petticoat too but was kinda dissapointed it was gone... but cheered myself up with date night dazzleglass instead!


----------



## Luceuk (Nov 5, 2008)

I wanted a back up of Petticoat. Oh well never mind


----------

